# HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE SHOW #2: fear pdx, mummy, goosebumps, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we enjoy week 2 of our annual 'Cruel Yule' with news on Portland's Fear PDX's Christmas attraction, the Mummy reboot, Goosebumps, and more!!

Then, we review the controversial 1984 film, 'Silent Night, Deadly Night' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with classic holiday hits performed by Alice Cooper and the Misfits. All of this and so many more holiday goodies on the December 9 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-120915.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

